# Still Frozen? IASCA 1x SQC/IQC @ Syracuse Customs - Saturday 4/5/14



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Still Frozen? IASCA 1x SQC/IQC @ Syracuse Customs - Saturday 4/5/14

Time to get out of the house and get some points for the 2014 season! Syracuse Custom's will be hosting it's first 1X event of the season. We are offering SQC/IQC formats. $20 for 1 format, $30 for both. Hope to see you there! Also have PayPal payment option available.

Saturday, April 05, 2014 Syracuse Customs SPE [SQC | IQC]


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm there, bump.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

In full rebuild mode now!! Hopefully, I will get everything done before the show. If not, then I will have to bring the wife's van. :/ Either way, I will definitely be there.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I've been wanting to get out there to Steve's shop at some point for a while anyway. Seems this is a good excuse for it 

Any possibility of this being a combined IASCA and MECA event or just IASCA ?
Thanks to Steve for sponsoring! Thanks for the heads up Justin. 

I'll put it on the schedule and plan to attend.


-Steve


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Man, I wish they would get this stuff out in Colorado..


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> I've been wanting to get out there to Steve's shop at some point for a while anyway. Seems this is a good excuse for it
> 
> Any possibility of this being a combined IASCA and MECA event or just IASCA ?
> Thanks to Steve for sponsoring! Thanks for the heads up Justin.
> ...


I am only certified in IASCA, so someone else would have to plan MECA. Josh used to handle that, but I'm not sure what his current status is.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Thunderplains said:


> Man, I wish they would get this stuff out in Colorado..


I heard you had the stuff out there.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thunderplains said:


> Man, I wish they would get this stuff out in Colorado..


Time to get to work...


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey all. I've never been to any kind of event. Would this be a good first time out to check things out and maybe see how my train wreck compares?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Sure. Come out even if you are not competing.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Joenaz2003 said:


> Hey all. I've never been to any kind of event. Would this be a good first time out to check things out and maybe see how my train wreck compares?


Hell ya man. Gotta start somewhere... In Syracuse we usually have decent turnout of talented (seasoned) competitors. Most to all cars are open for demos, and any questions just ask.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

I just checked out the details. It's only about 4-5 hours away. 3 with my driving. I'll definitely come check it out. Sounds like it will be fun.

If I get all put together and tuned up by then whats involved in competing?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Not much really. 

I will first have to class your vehicle based off the IASCA rulebook. (found below)

Then it's a matter of you setting your seat position for judging, giving me a crash course on how the system functions, and in about 15-20 minutes the judging process is complete. IASCA uses it's own reference CD for scoring SQ. 

If you're looking to compete in Installation it's a bit more involved. You should come prepared with a photo log of how your system was installed, and a list of any creative elements you have done and feel should count towards that block of the scoresheet. 

At the end of the event you will receive an emailed scoresheet for either/both formats. Included with the scoresheet is critiques and suggestions on how to make the system better, along with how your system scored in all of the 275-point criteria. 

Sound Quality Rules: http://iasca.com/download/sq/SQC Rules 2014.pdf
Install Rules: http://iasca.com/download/sq/IQC Rules 2014.pdf

Single format is $20, both formats together is $30.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

BowDown said:


> Not much really.
> 
> I will first have to class your vehicle based off the IASCA rulebook. (found below)
> 
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate the info. I read the whole rule book and there's a lot of info in there. I'm going to order the CD, read the rules a few more times and if I get everything tight I may give it go. Thanks again.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Joenaz2003 said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the info. I read the whole rule book and there's a lot of info in there. I'm going to order the CD, read the rules a few more times and if I get everything tight I may give it go. Thanks again.


Just an FYI: If you're considering the sport as a whole, it's not a whole lot more to just become a member. I believe the cost is $40 a year. The CD is included in the membership kit.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Just an FYI: If you're considering the sport as a whole, it's not a whole lot more to just become a member. I believe the cost is $40 a year. The CD is included in the membership kit.


This is a good idea as it saves you money in the long run by getting discounts on contest fee's.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> Not much really.
> 
> I will first have to class your vehicle based off the IASCA rulebook. (found below)
> 
> Then it's a matter of you setting your seat position for judging, giving me a crash course on how the system functions, and in about 15-20 minutes the judging process is complete. IASCA uses it's own reference CD for scoring SQ.


Wait- are you all trained up and judging now??  That's awesome, congrats Justin! 

Will you still be competing as well? I'm looking forward to chatting with you guys again. Was nice to finally meet many of you at the state finals last season.


Joenaz2003-
There's no pressure out there. Come on out to hang out, meet the guys and get some demo's in other cars as well as give some in yours. Fellow competitors will be happy to give you feedback on your system and help you to make it even better. 


-Steve


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Wait- are you all trained up and judging now??  That's awesome, congrats Justin!
> 
> Will you still be competing as well? I'm looking forward to chatting with you guys again. Was nice to finally meet many of you at the state finals last season.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I look forward to your listening impressions with the new DSP setup I have . Still running the planars?

Yup, I'm all certified now. :laugh:

If another judge at the show wants to handle my class I'll compete. Otherwise I will be open for demos and take the judges credit for the show.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> Thanks man. I look forward to your listening impressions with the new DSP setup I have . Still running the planars?
> 
> Yup, I'm all certified now. :laugh:
> 
> If another judge at the show wants to handle my class I'll compete. Otherwise I will be open for demos and take the judges credit for the show.



I'll look forward to hearing the changes with the new DSP 

I took out the planars for this season. I was unhappy with the way the sound was affected by legs in the way with the tweeters and midranges positioned on axis in the kicks. I'm changing the setup quite drastically in the pursuit of sonic bliss


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

BowDown said:


> Just an FYI: If you're considering the sport as a whole, it's not a whole lot more to just become a member. I believe the cost is $40 a year. The CD is included in the membership kit.


Thanks, That's even better. May as well, it would be $35 with the CD and sign up.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> Joenaz2003-
> There's no pressure out there. Come on out to hang out, meet the guys and get some demo's in other cars as well as give some in yours. Fellow competitors will be happy to give you feedback on your system and help you to make it even better.
> 
> 
> -Steve


Thanks. Yea it all sounds like a lot of fun. I'm most likely going to sign up cause I may as well. So far I'm really liking the hobby and it's keeping me busy. And Ill come down and check it out, have a listen and give a listen, ask a lot of questions and if I'm feeling it I'll compete and see if I'm getting any better at tuning. Which I don't think I am but I'm still learning.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

How's everyone's build coming along? I'm hoping to have mine in show worthy condition... Would be a first. :laugh:

My car will be open for demo's all day and connected to a power supply. Bring whatever music you want to hear on a thumb drive.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I should be complete! I hope we have bobs car finished by then.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I might have the 15 installed...I think I came up with a way to fit it today. It won't take long, lol ....said that before.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> I might have the 15 installed...I think I came up with a way to fit it today. It won't take long, lol ....said that before.


Get er done! I look forward to hearing it.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> How's everyone's build coming along? I'm hoping to have mine in show worthy condition... Would be a first. :laugh:
> 
> My car will be open for demo's all day and connected to a power supply. Bring whatever music you want to hear on a thumb drive.


Unfortunately, mine is really going to see the bulk of the work completed in late April, so it won't be complete for this show, but I will still come out and compete with whatever taped, velcro'd and otherwise slapped together non-sense I'm able to make happen :laugh:

I obviously won't be competing in install, so as long as it sounds good...right? :surprised:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> I should be complete! I hope we have bobs car finished by then.





goodstuff said:


> I might have the 15 installed...I think I came up with a way to fit it today. It won't take long, lol ....said that before.



Definitely want to get a listen to both of your cars this time around.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Definitely want to get a listen to both of your cars this time around.


You are definitely invited to do so after judging.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I will have a few changes (couple in my build log, 1 I'm going to keep to myself) to my car outside of the tablet change... curious what people that have heard my car before thing of it.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

We should do a money Round - 3 judges winner takes all or buys us all lunch!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

If there's enough interest I'd be game for a money round. How do we keep this fair though... More than likely whoever is there would want into the money round, so each of the 3 judges would prbly have a car in the running?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I will have a few changes (couple in my build log, 1 I'm going to keep to myself) to my car outside of the tablet change... curious what people that have heard my car before thing of it.


Everyone knows you are curious Justin.
It probably still sucks. :surprised:

I think I might be up for a money round. Would it be judged like Iasca or "I like this one the best" style?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Good question. Never held a format like that. I would imagine something a bit looser is in order.. like the best 'daily driver' car? 

How about a 1 to 10 rating on high freq, midrange freq, midbass, subwoofer, staging, overall listening impression?

Judges would use a track of their choice (same track for all cars, not judging their own of course); then we can just add up the total of all the sheets per car.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I think a more daily driving type of score sheet would be cool- dynamics- fun to listen to- those types of things- maybe use grandma's hands?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> I think a more daily driving type of score sheet would be cool- dynamics- fun to listen to- those types of things- maybe use grandma's hands?


Heh, I don't know...is Grandma's Hands really in the spirit of daily driving music?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I could prbly burn a CD with 1 or 2 tracks on it, and subject everyone to my music? :laugh:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> I think a more daily driving type of score sheet would be cool- dynamics- fun to listen to- those types of things- maybe use grandma's hands?


You know I have a scoresheet from Barry's old shop... That was a nice 100pt sheet for SQ. Have to dig that out.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Coming up fast! Hope to have my system functional by the weekend.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm still working on the shop...have not got to installing new toys yet, still too cold.
I added enough light that you need sunscreen.
More cabinets and pegboard....
I will NOT be getting pissed about my work environment/tools this season....


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like my Accord won't be making it to this show; however, I'll still be there with my daily driven PT Cruiser. I have a few things to finish up on it, but it should be ready to go by this weekend.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> Looks like my Accord won't be making it to this show; however, I'll still be there with my daily driven PT Cruiser. I have a few things to finish up on it, but it should be ready to go by this weekend.


Glad to hear you're still making the trip. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> I'm still working on the shop...have not got to installing new toys yet, still too cold.
> I added enough light that you need sunscreen.
> More cabinets and pegboard....
> I will NOT be getting pissed about my work environment/tools this season....



< Jealous.

I was hoping to have a full shop workspace dedicated for me, but the house we were looking at fell through. 

It makes life much easier to have a space like that to work on projects. Congrats !


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya, I would love to have a garage at my house. It's part of the addition plans, but for now I have to either drive to my parents, or my work to get things done.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I realized even with the garage I was beating my head against the wall trying to work in it without proper lighting and organization. I hope to get to a point soon where I can look around and not feel like a bunch of other non audio stuff needs attention first, otherwise I will get annoyed because I can't see, find something, tripping over trash or ******** that just does not belong in there etc.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> < Jealous.
> 
> I was hoping to have a full shop workspace dedicated for me, but the house we were looking at fell through.
> 
> It makes life much easier to have a space like that to work on projects. Congrats !


You built that car I heard back in PA, _without_ a garage? That's something to be jealous of mang.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Coming up in less than 2 weeks! If you're attending and don't mind your name being displayed on the event page, please sign in prior to the event. This will help speed along registration/judging. Thanks!

Saturday, April 05, 2014 Syracuse Customs SPE [SQC | IQC]


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't forget the bonus CAP point.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Don't forget the bonus CAP point.


Your in Pro now bro?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Your in Pro now bro?


Ya, no real reason outside of wanting a change of scenery. Plenty of talent in Amateur, Pro/Am & Pro to go around.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So far the weather looks nice. Sunny and 44deg. Subject to change obviously.. lol.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> You built that car I heard back in PA, _without_ a garage? That's something to be jealous of mang.


Thanks  I had to drive to my parents place (about 35 mins each way) just to work in their driveway on it  

Having a garage to actually work in would be such a time saver and make things go so much smoother.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it up. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

7 days to get the car finished... must push through! LOL!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> 7 days to get the car finished... must push through! LOL!


Ha same here. I took Tuesday off from work to work on the car. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Which car to bring... lol actually 2 will be there but which to run?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Which car to bring... lol actually 2 will be there but which to run?


The one that has an iasca membership associated with it?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Whichever u think will do the install justice? Pro /Am looks like the class most stacked 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> The one that has an iasca membership associated with it?


Currently not registered and no plates on it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

**** is coming up fast and my car is in shambles. Hoping for a fix to my power woes before then.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

What's wrong with your powa?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Hard to say- but looks like it might be a voltage sag in either the remote lead?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Using a relay obviously, right?

And I feel the same pressure Justin. The only speakers currently in the car are the midranges- hah! I'm trying to build up some temporary tweeter pods and get cabling run, install midbasses, etc etc just to have a system to run out there. LOTS to do in a short amount of time.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

It's very funky...

The jist of it is.. all amps, and deq/dcx get continous 12v+ and ground. When DEQ/DCX are powered on using their remote triggers, and the amps are triggered to come on the DEQ/DCX both reboot. Causing a HUGE 3x pop! If I limit the amp remote wire to just 1 of the 3 amps (any 1 of the 3) it works fine. If you let everything boot up and then add 1 of the 2 amps that was disconnected it reboots.

This is using a wire from the distro block as a remote trigger. Totally bypassing everything. The processor and amps are not connected together, and I tried a new ground point for the hell of it.

My voltage sag is either caused by the amps coming on and tugging the voltage down to where the power supplies in the DEQ/DCX give up, or somehow I'm taxing the 4ga on amp startup? (seems unlikely). Going to double-check the connections to the battery, and add a 4000uf cap to the DEQ/DCX remote wire today during lunch.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> It's very funky...
> 
> The jist of it is.. all amps, and deq/dcx get continous 12v+ and ground. When DEQ/DCX are powered on using their remote triggers, and the amps are triggered to come on the DEQ/DCX both reboot. Causing a HUGE 3x pop! If I limit the amp remote wire to just 1 of the 3 amps (any 1 of the 3) it works fine. If you let everything boot up and then add 1 of the 2 amps that was disconnected it reboots.
> 
> ...


Wow that is funky....Looks like deq/dcx sensitive to voltage drop...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

who is judging pro-am?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I will be. If there's anyone else in Pro then I will see if I can get someone to judge my class. Otherwise my car will not be competing, but hopefully open for demos.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not up for judging, fyi.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> Going to double-check the connections to the battery, and add a 4000uf cap to the DEQ/DCX remote wire today during lunch.


Good idea. Let me know how it goes.

You tried each amp individually as the "one" amp that can be on with no adverse effects, right? Another thing...I know you said you tried a new ground point, but are all of your amps and processors sharing that ground point? If so, try grounding the amps and processors at separate points.

It could be voltage sag or reference to ground could be weak if many devices are sharing a single grounding point on one small lug somewhere.

Good luck !


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

With 6 judges on hand I don't think it will be a issue getting a class judged. Lol


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> With 6 judges on hand I don't think it will be a issue getting a class judged. Lol


Judgefest?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> With 6 judges on hand I don't think it will be a issue getting a class judged. Lol


Just sayin...didn't want anyone getting messed up.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Caps did nothing. What fixed it was a 3A dc-dc 12v supply I had laying around. Regulates the dip caused by the amps. It's alive and pop free!



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Was this placed on the remote or power lead?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Constant feed. Remote trigger was not the cause. Given the power from the system control center is from a relay I just hooked the power supply to the 12v+ and remote together. So when the supply is on the dcx/deq are on. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

On the dcx and deq the presets are stored in rom so no worries about powering it off completely. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome! I'm glad you were able to figure it out bro, nothing more annoying than noise/pop issues like that.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

****'s coming up fast. Going to iron out a few tweaks to my tune.. but at least it'll be demo worthy come tomorrow. Trunk floor still isn't done, but the bezel looks nice?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Heh, I still have to run wiring and get tweeters, midbasses, sub and source installed. 

This is going to be pretty tight...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Heading out now!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Lets go all- mini I see you in here... You attending?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Lets go all- mini I see you in here... You attending?


sorry..but no. Been fighting this cold all week, so am laying low.
I was looking forward to seeing and hearing some great cars.

But i do plan on making it out to SC this summer to check it out.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> sorry..but no. Been fighting this cold all week, so am laying low.
> I was looking forward to seeing and hearing some great cars.
> 
> But i do plan on making it out to SC this summer to check it out.


Feel better- we will do another show in a month or two...


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm looking forward to pics, should be a nice day up there.....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Stopped at Iroquois service center. 
Confused, only white people here.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Im out too unfortunately. Ran into problems last night (even broke my socket for the seat bolts) . Im really bummed


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Have a good show -


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Awesome! I'm glad you were able to figure it out bro, nothing more annoying than noise/pop issues like that.


Sucks you couldn't make it man. Was a good turnout. Had 11 competitors total, and even got done in decent time. Started at 10:30 and got done about 2:30. 

Special thanks to Syracuse Customs, and also Turbo5upra for helping with the judging duties. Glad everyone made the trek for the first of many shows.

I did learn that I can hear my car from inside the building when it's giving demos. :laugh: Guess the car isn't as deadened as I thought.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> Sucks you couldn't make it man. Was a good turnout. Had 11 competitors total, and even got done in decent time. Started at 10:30 and got done about 2:30.
> 
> Special thanks to Syracuse Customs, and also Turbo5upra for helping with the judging duties. Glad everyone made the trek for the first of many shows.
> 
> I did learn that I can hear my car from inside the building when it's giving demos. :laugh: Guess the car isn't as deadened as I thought.


Yeah, I was really disappointed. I was making great progress on Thursday evening and then had work and school Friday, Came back home and started working and broke my seat bolt socket after I had 3 of the 4 bolts loosened out . Figured I'd move on to something else (wiring) and it started raining... (no garage). Wasn't meant to be I suppose.
11 cars is great! And nice that it only ran 4 hours. Hopefully Steve will host another one this season. I've been wanting to get up there to meet him and see his shop.
Anyone take pics?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't take pics. Good to see everyone. My Keurig finally totally **** the bed on the way home. I had to pound some starbucks, it was nasty. Not sure what I am going to do with it. It needs a new air pump. I have another unit that is exactly the same and it is on it's way out as well. I can't replace them with newer units because they all draw way to much power( current unit 600 watts, new units 1500+ watts). So anyway I had fun and look forward to next time. 
Edit: thanks Justin for putting this together and Tommy and Steve as always thanks for letting us use the shop.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Yeah, I was really disappointed. I was making great progress on Thursday evening and then had work and school Friday, Came back home and started working and broke my seat bolt socket after I had 3 of the 4 bolts loosened out . Figured I'd move on to something else (wiring) and it started raining... (no garage). Wasn't meant to be I suppose.
> 11 cars is great! And nice that it only ran 4 hours. Hopefully Steve will host another one this season. I've been wanting to get up there to meet him and see his shop.
> Anyone take pics?


I don't believe anyone took pictures.

I was happy with my vehicle's showing. Bring it on for next time!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> I don't believe anyone took pictures.
> 
> I was happy with my vehicle's showing. Bring it on for next time!


Congrats to you and Mike for the 1st place finishes! I'm going to have to really step up the game to be competitive with you fellas


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

What's next?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Congrats to you and Mike for the 1st place finishes! I'm going to have to really step up the game to be competitive with you fellas


Ehh I only won because you were not there and Justin is in pro now, lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Ehh I only won because you were not there and Justin is in pro now, lol.


Car sounded decent overall. Get that NS15 in there!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> What's next?


Tentative show 6/29. May also have MECA SQ available. I believe the Canadian's will be down to judge that show.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Car sounded decent overall. Get that NS15 in there!


A few more spruce up's in the garage/house and it's go time.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> Ehh I only won because you were not there and Justin is in pro now, lol.


Hah! Don't sell yourself short


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> Tentative show 6/29. *May also have MECA SQ* available. I believe the Canadian's will be down to judge that show.


Syracuse or Pottsville?

Oooooh lets hope so 

I'll be there with a complete car this time.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Syracuse or Pottsville?
> 
> Oooooh lets hope so
> 
> I'll be there with a complete car this time.


Syracuse. Just a date that was being tossed around, nothing final yet.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

If I may slide in here... Saturday, May 10, 2014 Carlisle Fairgrounds TKE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> If I may slide in here... Saturday, May 10, 2014 Carlisle Fairgrounds TKE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


I made a link here on Diyma.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ew-york-iasca-event-syracuse.html#post2097337


----------

